# Muskrat floats



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Ive had a few inquiries on how to make the floats i use for muskrats...
It is a very simple design, but works really well. Got another double yesterday.


These are made with 2x4 About 13in long for the sides. Nailed together with smaller pieces of 2x4 in the middle ,on top.
On the bottom nail 1/4 in. plywood or pallet boards together, to the outside edge of the side 2x4,s. I use two pieces, and leave a space in the middle under the top connecting 2x4 pieces, but i guess you could use 1 full piece?
I use a nail on the bottom of the plywood off to the side and so you can pound the nail around the outside edge of the plywood. This is what you put tour trap chain ring on.
I use mainly 1 1/2 jumps but coils work too.
I set the float down and scoop up some mud with my hand and pack it on top of the plywood where the trap sits. This will hold your trap in place.
Set the traps about in the middle of the plywood, not right on the edge.
Now gather wet leaves, weeds and cattails and pile it up in the middle of the float where the two top small 2x4 pieces are, Put enough on there so it looks like a floating mound.
Either tie a rope or drill a hole thru one end of a 2x4, This can be tied to a tree on the bank or to an anchor that can be tossed out first. I like to use a somewhat lengthy rope so it floats around a bit.
You do not need to cover the traps with grass, but some times i do , a little.
With the traps set and your mound in place cut a few pieces of apple up and put it on top of the mound, you can also use a little muskrat lure. ( i dont).. Put it in the water and push it out gently with a long pole.

Your in buisness!!!
A rat will see that and climb up between the 2x4,s..the lowest spot, get caught and will jump off and drown. Easy Enough.

Time to check...Trap gone...rat hanging underneath. Pull it in by the rope ..reset and re-launch...

Here are a few... Like i said...EASY to build.

-Bob


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Been a good year for that kind of trapping. I like the design and it's effective as your pic indicates. Now make some up for me


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks bob, I am going to make a few of those tonight!


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

sweet i was wondering how people were making these. thanks a lot and will be making a few myself.
-Hawk


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks for the info. deff. going to be rigging some of these up tommorow.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Great instructions and photos!

I also need to construct a few and get them in before things freeze up solid. Be my luck just as I launch them it will freeze solid.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

I like the simple design of your float.A few of them could be made in a very short period of time.Looks like they work great too..


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

I made one in under an hour and I wasn't working on just that project! Very simple and looks to be effective!

I used a solid piece of ply wood for the bottom, I put screws in about half way in each side, put the ply wood on that and put a 2x4 ripped in half in the middle of the float to support and stop the ply wood from moving.

Thanks Bob!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

alexsalmon said:


> I made one in under an hour and I wasn't working on just that project! Very simple and looks to be effective!
> 
> I used a solid piece of ply wood for the bottom, I put screws in about half way in each side, put the ply wood on that and put a 2x4 ripped in half in the middle of the float to support and stop the ply wood from moving.
> 
> Thanks Bob!



Great!! Tell me how it works out for you!! I have all mine out right now.

-Bob


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks for this post, Sprytle!

Where I am currently water trapping, I am trying several new (to me) methods of catching rats. I hadnt planned on being able to try floats *in January*, but this funky weather has given me the chance.

I went out to the barn and threw some scraps together, based on your design. I set two floats sailing yesterday.... 











...and had a rat waiting for me this morning!  









Again, thanks for taking the time to post the float tutorial and pics...I really appreciate it!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Looks Good NC.. Great pic...Congrats..

-Bob


----------

